# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας BenQ] ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ-LED ΛΑΜΠΑΣ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ

## olorin

Γεια σας.
Έχω ένα BENQ MS500H στον οποίο αναβοσβήνει το power πορτοκαλί και το led της λάμπας σταθερά κόκκινο.Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση λέει το manual ότι :
*
The projector has shut down automatically. If you try to restart
the projector, it will shut down again. Please contact your
dealer for assistance.


*Δεν λέει κάτι ξεκάθαρο για να κάνω κάτι...Έχετε καμιά ιδέα τι παίζει;
Ευχαριστώ!

ΥΓ: Η λάμπα αλλάχτηκε αλλά τπτ.

----------


## lepouras

Συνήθως όταν το λένε αυτό σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα που δεν μπορεί να λύσει ο χρήστης (πχ να πατήσεις το τάδε κουμπί μαζί με το άλλο τάδε κλπ κλπ και να κάνεις ρισετ) και είναι κάτι ποιο hardware που πρέπει να φτιαχτεί.

----------


## p270

αν δεν εχεις πολλες ώρες στην λάμπα τότε ίσως χρωματικός τροχός ,δεν μπορείς εσύ να κάνεις κάτι απλά τον πας σερβις και μαθαίνεις την τιμή επισκευής,αν είσαι σε εγγύηση  όλα καλά αν είσαι εκτός να ξέρεις ότι προπληρώνεις την διάγνωση

----------


## maik65

Καλησπέρα,εάν  όπως λες αλλάχτηκε και τίποτα το επόμενο είναι χρωματικός τροχός, και μια αυτοκόλλητη ταινια μαύρη, όπως στη φώτο .
1.jpg

----------


## klik

Γιατί άλλαξες τη λάμπα; Πόσες ώρες περίπου είχε;
Μήπως κάποιος τον έσβησε αντικανονικά την τελευταία φορά; (έβγαλε την πριζα χωρίς να περιμένει να κρυώσει; )

----------


## manos_3

Η λάμπα είναι η ίδια;

----------


## olorin

Ψάχνοντας ώρες σε ξένα φόρουμς είδα ότι κάποιοι με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα πειράζουν το ballast στη πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας του προτζέκτορα και έχουν αποτέλεσμα.

Στη πλακέτα αυτή υπάρχει και ένα πλακετάκι που έχει πάνω 3 photocuplers.Δείτε φωτογραφία:
http://imgur.com/a/5lIke

Βραχυκύκλωσα εκπομπό-συλλέκτη του κάτω photocupler και η λάμπα άναψε αλλά για 5 μόνο δευτερόλεπτα.
Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι κάπου εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα.Παρακαλώ όποιος γνωρίζει απο προτζέκτορες ας με βοηθήσει.

Υ.Γ.: Γιατί άλλαξε το forum(πάνω αριστερά γράφει Bulletin) ;

----------


## klik

Ρε φίλε προσπάθησα να σε βοηθήσω αλλά δεν ασχολήθηκες καν να απαντήσεις. 
Έχουν περάσει αρκετοί τέτοιοι από τα χέρια μου (είναι πολύ συνηθισμένοι σε σχολεία, καφετέριες).
Ο projector μοιάζει να έχει θέση τη λάμπα σε κατάσταση shutdown για λόγους πιθανά ασφαλείας. 
Εφόσον δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι εσύ, δεν σκοπεύω να ασχοληθώ και εγώ.

----------


## olorin

> Ρε φίλε προσπάθησα να σε βοηθήσω αλλά δεν ασχολήθηκες καν να απαντήσεις. 
> Έχουν περάσει αρκετοί τέτοιοι από τα χέρια μου (είναι πολύ συνηθισμένοι σε σχολεία, καφετέριες).
> Ο projector μοιάζει να έχει θέση τη λάμπα σε κατάσταση shutdown για λόγους πιθανά ασφαλείας. 
> Εφόσον δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι εσύ, δεν σκοπεύω να ασχοληθώ και εγώ.


_Klik_ με συγχωρείς αν νομίζεις ότι σε <<έγραψα>> αλλά δεν το έκανα επί τούτου.Απλά έχω διαβάσει πολλά και είπα να δοκιμάσω.
Την λάμπα την άλλαξα για να δω αν όντως είναι καμμένη, αλλά δεν είναι.
Για το πόσες ώρες έχει η λάμπα, δεν ξέρω, αλλά είναι λίγο δουλεμένος.
Δεν τον έχει πειράξει κανείς, ούτε τον έχει κλήσει ενώ δούλευε.

Αυτό το πρόβλημα το έχουν παρουσιάσει στο παρελθόν και άλλοι benq και ακόμα δεν έχω βγάλει μια άκρη.
Αν μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ.
Και με συγχωρείς που δεν σου απάντησα!

----------

